# Becoming a teacher in Australia?



## Photogeek (May 15, 2011)

Hello, I'm from America and I would really love to permanently move to Australia. I really want to be a Special Education teacher. I'm going to college here in America but after I get my degree and everything, is it possible for me to become a permanent teacher in Australia and become an Australian citizen? I'm not that big of fan of America and Australia seems so much better. I would love to move to either Sydney or Melbourne.

Is it possible?


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Right now I know the best would be to real study your craft well...doing this whenever place you dream of it will come true. Like if you're really good at being a teacher school's will be longing to have you, as far as i can go... you're a big welcome


----------



## garyweigh (May 19, 2011)

Hi Photogeek,

Right thinking you....


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Thanks with smoking thing gary... what's the news with the job? good luck nice work, cool place and will catch you here some more time for news on the move...


----------



## ibu (Feb 22, 2011)

It's not impossible but you would need to check that the qualification you are doing will be recognised in Australia for teaching purposes. The states vary regarding special needs teaching. I think in NSW for instances, all state education teachers need to have done at least one Special ed university subject to teacher even mainstream. You mentioned Sydney and Melbourne, there may be more teaching opportunities there than somewhere like Brisbane BUT they may well be in awful schools. There really doesn't seem to be a teacher shortage in Australia so you would have to compete with a lot of locally trained teachers. Unless they're desperate, schools are more likely to take a locally trained newly qualified teacher rather than one from overseas. Perhaps do a search for teaching agencies in Australia and get their opinion.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Photogeek...

Teachers are on SOL list, not sure about special needs though. You might want to contact Department of Education and Training and find out more from them what you need to do in order to be eligible to teach in Australia. In most cases, qualifications from overseas are recognized but still they expect you to undertake some sort of local training before you can independently work as a teacher.


----------

